# pg and alpine spx177a



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

I just picked up a nice used set of the alpine spx177a's to use with my pg zx450v2. I have no experience with either but am expecting good results. Anyone use the speaks before? I also got a set of the 5.25 spx, but one tweet us bad.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't speak for the speakers but that is one hell of an amp. I wish I had mine back.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had those speakers for the last 8 yrs and I hope they last much longer.

2 recommendations:
1. A. Find the manual to understand the crossover settings and then B. trust the manual's recommendations

2. Bridge that amp. To run just the one set. The best thing I ever did for them was feed them 200+ watts.

I'm sure that's hard to believe but try it and you'll be very happy.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, I don't plan on using the 5.25" in the same truck. But was thinking about running the 6.5" set active. Have a zx300v2 for sub duty, which right now is a sundown e8 that's rather suprising actually. I also have a pair of 8" arcs too though. Things could change though. Its a 99 ram quad cab by the way.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

916pat said:


> I just picked up a nice used set of the alpine spx177a's to use with my pg zx450v2. I have no experience with either but am expecting good results. Anyone use the speaks before? I also got a set of the 5.25 spx, but one tweet us bad.


i dont know anything about the alpine, but i do know a little about the PG ZX450. They are known to have leaky caps in them. I would not power it up until you have checked them out first. they are the tall skinny ones that you can see in the right window. Take a thin strip of paper and slide it down under the cap. If it comes out wet do not power it up. It will short out and can start on fire! do some research on leaky caps on PG amps. The M series was the worst and I do believe the ZX models did get a little better but Im not sure. Trickyricky on here would know more about it too.

THANKS
Justin


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

I did take a good look at them and there was no swelling or anything like that, but I will do the paper trick. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

916pat said:


> Yeah, I don't plan on using the 5.25" in the same truck. But was thinking about running the 6.5" set active. Have a zx300v2 for sub duty, which right now is a sundown e8 that's rather suprising actually. I also have a pair of 8" arcs too though. Things could change though. Its a 99 ram quad cab by the way.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing until I got the passive xovers dialed in and bridged my amp. I'm tellin ya it's worth a try.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah for sure, easy enough. The passive crossovers actually looks nice. Just need to look for the manual.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Was just looking at the specs for the zx450. Bridged 200 x 2, that's seems like a bit much for the alpines rating of 80w. Problem is I have no issues twisting that volume knob. Active or bridged? I don't know.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's a tutorial on how to check and replace the caps on the PG Phorum site.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

916pat said:


> Was just looking at the specs for the zx450. Bridged 200 x 2, that's seems like a bit much for the alpines rating of 80w. Problem is I have no issues twisting that volume knob. Active or bridged? I don't know.


I've been feeding them 200 per channel for the last 3 years. Big difference over the 70 I was giving them. 
Maybe get another zx450 to go active AND bridged?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

916pat said:


> I did take a good look at them and there was no swelling or anything like that, but I will do the paper trick. Thanks for the heads up.


If the capacitors are "HF" series then don't even bother trying to check them out....JUST REPLACE THEM, trust me. Am willing to bet a 12pk that they are leaking and badly (sometimes they cause serious damage to the traces).


BTW those amps are worth replacing those caps...and repairing when needed.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> If the capacitors are "HF" series then don't even bother trying to check them out....JUST REPLACE THEM, trust me. Am willing to bet a 12pk that they are leaking and badly (sometimes they cause serious damage to the traces).
> 
> 
> BTW those amps are worth replacing those caps...and repairing when needed.



Thanks for jumping in TrickyRicky. I couldn't remember if the ZX series was just as bad as the M series for cap failure or not. Didn't they at least improve with the ZX ti's?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

So will the caps be labeled hf or what? Sounds like new caps are inevitable. Install keeps getting put on the back burner but just can't seem to make up my mind. Lots of options with the zx450 and zx300 combo. I have not used these amps before, but I have heard a lot about them. Hope they sound good, I just sold my audisons.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes they are label "HF/HFE/HFQ" they are dark blue with a silver/gray stripe. The ti doesn't use those caps so i guess that's an improvement.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

So out of curiosity I looked at the caps in my amps. In The 450v2 their super dark blue with red writing and the 300v2 are the same blue with gold writing. Couldn't really read what they said though.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

916pat said:


> So out of curiosity I looked at the caps in my amps. In The 450v2 their super dark blue with red writing and the 300v2 are the same blue with gold writing. Couldn't really read what they said though.


Post some pics...you might be looking at the wrong caps. The capacitors in question are the ones that are parallel with the power connections (B+ and ground) which are known for filtering. They are pretty big (25-30mm tall and 15-18mm wide). Dark blue with a silver/gray stripe to indicate the negative lead.


Maybe someone already switch them out, that's a possibility unless you've own them for the last 8 years or more. It will still be nice to confirmed who ever replaced them used the correct caps and not just used whatever they could find at RadioShack.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

I very well could be looking at the wrong caps. I thought they are the ones visable through the window on the right. I just recently got these amps. The guy I got them from told me he used them in a competition sq car. I believe he said something about being on a pg team. He did also say that the caps were good. I did not elaborate on it cause well, I had no idea about the cap issues with these amps. I will take some pics and try to get them posted.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

916pat said:


> I very well could be looking at the wrong caps. I thought they are the ones visable through the window on the right. I just recently got these amps. The guy I got them from told me he used them in a competition sq car. I believe he said something about being on a pg team. He did also say that the caps were good. I did not elaborate on it cause well, I had no idea about the cap issues with these amps. I will take some pics and try to get them posted.


Not just those amps, but other manufactures and models as well. The Zapco Z150S2 (and others similar to that model) use the "HF" capacitors and same thing goes to them....they leak and damage traces. I've also repaired other amplifiers that didn't use that specific model but experienced leaky caps. So don't think PG was the only one with this issue, but all PG users know about this issue and know it can easily be fixed and keep their amplifiers working for another 10-15years. 


I personally like the old school PG's, even their entry line (sapphire) had gold plated board, TO3P Toshiba outputs and other nice features.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Cool, good to know. So what could I expect to pay to have new caps put In 2 amps?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

So I open up the 350 and removed the caps, glad I didn't bet tricky. I'd be out a 12 pack. Just barely leaking. They were dark blue with gold stripe labeled hfz. 450 will be next.


----------

